
Ask HN: How do I evaluate a candidate's growth potential? - kartickv
I believe that hiring should give significant weight to a person&#x27;s growth potential, what he can do a year from now that he can&#x27;t do today.<p>But I don&#x27;t know how to figure that out in an interview.<p>What questions would you ask, and what signals would you observe, for that?
======
taprun
I would look for:

* Signs of previous growth

* Knowledge of related domains

* Creativity

* Desire for improvement

